

What does $10,000 of ads get you? - codercraig
http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/what-does-10000-of-ads-get-you/

======
codercraig
I thought I’d do the rest of you a favor and compare the options side-by-side
so you can pick for yourself. This is by no means an exhaustive list of the
advertising options these companies offer, but it’s a great jumping off point
for tech media buyers that are looking to throw upwards of $10K into a
campaign.

